# HELP!! fish swimming vertical



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i say my female molly is swimming vertical and she has an unsual big brown spot right about her eye and by her gil its a dark brown flat on her i cant get pictures up but its a rather large spot it may have come from my molly who had a tiny brown spot on her but now fish are acting weird and i need to know how to clean up the mess and what the problem is ill give you all the info you need just would like to do something tonight


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i did some water change they are acting more normal but i still need to know whats on the fish and how to get rid of it and make my tank healthy again


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

if you could add a picture maybe someone will know what it is...


----------

